# Advice for Moving Sentimental Items



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I have items of a sentimental nature I wish to take with me when I move:

1. Giant Stuffed Disney Collection: Winney the Pooh,Tigger and Zippy etc these are large 

Question: How will the plane take these, if I can only take one it will be my Zippy and I suppose is he able to sit on my lap?

2. Large collection of healing crystals, quartz, amethyst, some have sharp points. Can they be taken as hand luggage as they are fragile? People might think they are weapons.

3. Large glass "lightening" orb, again very fragile

4. Musical instruments such as a didgeridoo, bongo drums which I like to play (hope the neighbours don't mind)

Question: I am only taking one luggage, do I need to pre-warn the airline it will be over the limit?

Thanks so much it would help me.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have items of a sentimental nature I wish to take with me when I move:
> 
> ...


It will depend who you are flying with but you are only allowed max 32 kilo per case when you leave the uk.....health and safety and all that,but most of the charter flight have made it that it is cheaper to pre book excess baggage.I have always used Egyptair as they are very good about excess...ie.no charge.The so called cheap airlines now seem to work out even more expensive than flying schedule a lot of the time.
As for the rest of your stuff:confused2::confused2: as to why you would want to take that sort of stuff to Egypt


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I did the excess luggage once and just turned up at the airport with it (Heathrow). Just had to go to a desk to weigh in all my baggage and pay the amount required (can't recall how much). They then labeled my baggage to then go to check in the normal way etc. Didn't have any problems. All I can say is I flew with BA, so I am unsure how other airlines are etc. Nor do I know if things have changed since when I did this was 4 years ago!

I'm curious of the other way around if it's the same. Egypt to UK, I know for sure I am going to have excess baggage when I leave.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> It will depend who you are flying with but you are only allowed max 32 kilo per case when you leave the uk.....health and safety and all that,but most of the charter flight have made it that it is cheaper to pre book excess baggage.I have always used Egyptair as they are very good about excess...ie.no charge.The so called cheap airlines now seem to work out even more expensive than flying schedule a lot of the time.
> As for the rest of your stuff:confused2::confused2: as to why you would want to take that sort of stuff to Egypt


Because it's sentimental items I cannot get over there and I would use them to decorate my flat.

The Zippy etc cannot be replaced even here in the UK nor the Disney items and are a good talking point with females I know my inflatable alien at work always get's comments so he is coming as well


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Just how giant are the cuddly's? Are they too big for say large case? 

I seen people travel with the likes of surf boards etc so can't see you having problems. When you go to book your flight you could actually check with the airline etc the procedures before confirming the booking. Go into the airline travel shop rather than book online for example. So if BA go to them. Have a rough idea before hand the weight of it all.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Just how giant are the cuddly's? Are they too big for say large case?
> 
> I seen people travel with the likes of surf boards etc so can't see you having problems. When you go to book your flight you could actually check with the airline etc the procedures before confirming the booking. Go into the airline travel shop rather than book online for example. So if BA go to them. Have a rough idea before hand the weight of it all.


I would travel with Coral Blue always had a good experience never would touch BA with a barge pole.

These guys are HUGE and would take up an entire seat.

I imagine if I do meet someone and they have kids they will like them as well hopefully not the drums 

I am preparing myself that they will be nabbed sooner or later 

NOBODY however touches zippy...EVER


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Gosh I don't mean to be cheeky but I'd love to see a CCTV footage of you arriving in Sharm with your friends in tow.. Just to see how the customs react! 

I once went from Alexs to Cairo with a life sized teddy bear and got stopped along the way to the train station as people wanted to take pics of themselves with the bear! 

Anyway your best bet then is to speak to Coral Blue about it.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Shukran for the link to the Coral Blue .pdf that lists the prices of what extras can be carried 

I will not be taking musical instruments due to the cost however I am going to clean out my wardrobe and loft, donate clothing I no longer need and weigh what I am taking.

I am looking into the large disney characters they are worth lots of money if I have to pay £30 each to get them on the plane I don't mind.

I can however see them getting taken if I have friends with kids 

I will keep you guys posted


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't understand the logic behind needing to buy a extra seat for musical items.. when you can just pay extra for carry things like golf clubs etc! lol

As for the clothes try not to be to hasty and bring just little bit more than you think you need. Reason I'm saying this is because buying clothes here can be a bit tedious! They seam to think that if your wider on the hips for example then it means your super duper tall with very long legs! And if your smaller on the hips they still seam to think you must be on the shorter side. 

Of course this is the everyday like shops. I'm 5ft4 not tall but not short short either. I never managed to buy a skirt or trousers here without then having to get them altered to the correct length! Same for shirts too!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I don't understand the logic behind needing to buy a extra seat for musical items.. when you can just pay extra for carry things like golf clubs etc! lol
> 
> As for the clothes try not to be to hasty and bring just little bit more than you think you need. Reason I'm saying this is because buying clothes here can be a bit tedious! They seam to think that if your wider on the hips for example then it means your super duper tall with very long legs! And if your smaller on the hips they still seam to think you must be on the shorter side.
> 
> Of course this is the everyday like shops. I'm 5ft4 not tall but not short short either. I never managed to buy a skirt or trousers here without then having to get them altered to the correct length! Same for shirts too!


Believe me I am taking all my slim fit clothing it clings to my body around my pert bum and toned body in a very alluring and seductive manner, most items I get tailored here.

My wife has agreed that I will pay her to purchase clothing for me and DHL it out if required 

I should hope so I still intend on offering her some sort of financial support where possible if any money is left over and I have not spent it on dolly birds :spit:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have items of a sentimental nature I wish to take with me when I move:
> 
> ...


1. Use those bags that you can get the vacuum cleaner to suck out all the air. Once the bag is reopened they go back to their normal self. (I know which one is Zippy?!)

2. If you wrap then really well, there shouldn't be a problem putting them in your suitcase. paper, bubble wrap, box.if not sure add another box with peanuts and put the smaller box in it, ensuring it doesn't move at all.

3. same as 2. Or you can go to a packing store- UPS has this thing that blows up to wrap around the fragile item and make it super secure.

Why don't you have all these items packed and shipped separately?


----------

